# Portsmouth Show Oct



## beadfairy

Hi There
This is a plee to anyone that wants tables at this show, they have been very slow to come in and if we dont have at least 100 booked by the end of September then we will have to cancel and we dont really want to do that.
So the show is on and if anyone want tables please email me at [email protected].

Just to go over a few things the tables are £20 of which £3 will be donated to the FBH.
To book a table you must be a member of a club or society that is affilaited or allined to the FBH.
The venue is the same as in previous years Havant Leisure Centre.
Any questions just message me on here or email me.
Thanks Lyn


----------



## Jas

Still no reply??
This show is a great venue and we have allways enjoyed it, we booked our tables months ago, hopefully the booking forms will start to come in soon as would hate to see this one cancelled due to lack of interest.


----------



## Pete Q

Bump [email protected].


----------



## beadfairy

beadfairy said:


> Hi There
> This is a plee to anyone that wants tables at this show, they have been very slow to come in and if we dont have at least 100 booked by the end of September then we will have to cancel and we dont really want to do that.
> So the show is on and if anyone want tables please email me at [email protected].
> 
> Just to go over a few things the tables are £20 of which £3 will be donated to the FBH.
> To book a table you must be a member of a club or society that is affilaited or allined to the FBH.
> The venue is the same as in previous years Havant Leisure Centre.
> Any questions just message me on here or email me.
> Thanks Lyn


Table bookings are still slow to come in guys please dont leave this till the last min.
Thanks Lyn


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Will be gutted if this show doesn't go ahead...been looking forward to it!


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Bumping this up again!


----------



## axvy69

Hope it goes ahead, booked my table


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Anymore news on table numbers?


----------



## RoyalBlood

Im looking to go but ive got no need for a table im afriad ):


----------



## sambridge15

really hope it doesn't get cancelled seems odd as last year was so busy!


----------



## lovemysnakes

if it goes a head id like to attend, come on people, book up some tables!


----------



## weemanelite

Come on breeders please don't let us enthusiasts down! Really looking forward to it!


----------



## beadfairy

Table bookings seem to be picking up a bit now so I think show will be safe.
Thanks everyone Lyn


----------



## 3felix9

Too many shows now maybe- just like the old days. It has happened before !


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

But all the other shows are 'up country' this is the most 'local to me' so it would suck if it got called off


----------



## sambridge15

clearly the best show in the south:2thumb: getting very diverse in what on offer


----------



## RoyalBlood

eeek i think im actually going to be coming to this! My first reptile show in 3 years of keeping snakes :no1:

I will get to hamm one day though!


----------



## Alex M

It's a great show, always very well attended and has an excellent and diverse variety of herptiles and invertebrates available for sale. The pub meet afterwards isn't too bad either so... Looking forward to it!

Cheers
Al


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy

Hope this still goes ahead. Only live 10 mins up the road!!


----------



## sn8ks4life

RoyalBlood said:


> eeek i think im actually going to be coming to this! My first reptile show in 3 years of keeping snakes :no1:
> 
> I will get to hamm one day though!


yea i been keeping herps for close to 8 years and my first show was this pras show last year so if it dont make it this year im gonna be well pissed, kempton was special but this is special in its own little way, almost like its made for us down south:lol2: its so epic i hope i goes ahead, i need more animals:devil::lol2:


----------



## RoyalBlood

sn8ks4life said:


> yea i been keeping herps for close to 8 years and my first show was this pras show last year so if it dont make it this year im gonna be well pissed, kempton was special but this is special in its own little way, almost like its made for us down south:lol2: its so epic i hope i goes ahead, i need more animals:devil::lol2:


Yeah!! i totally agree, theres nothing else for us southern keepers!
Kempton is just too far in terms of money. Hoping my mum will take me to this one  if not ill be a loner by myself haha!


----------



## Pete Q

:blowup::jump::jump::jump: bump this show.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Is this going ahead? Thinking of booking a hotel and need to know...


----------



## Pete Q

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Is this going ahead? Thinking of booking a hotel and need to know...


Currently it's all go, it's going ahead.


----------



## Pete Q

I've just spoken to the PRAS guys, this show is going ahead for sure. : victory:


----------



## RoyalBlood

Oh awesome!! I'll see everyone there! Cant wait to meet some of you guys


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

YAY :2thumb:


----------



## Pete Q

Please support this everyone.
I want to see everyone there I saw at Kempton :whistling2: I can remember all of you. :lol::crazy:


----------



## vetdebbie

we'll be there - but without table and with hangover so please speak quietly if you see us!


----------



## sn8ks4life

YYYAAAAYYYYYYYYY its on:2thumb: yea im also looking forward to meeting some of u, not that we'd know each other from adam, i purpose we all ge t shirts with our rfuk name on LMAO...... that'll be funny:lol2:


----------



## RoyalBlood

sn8ks4life said:


> YYYAAAAYYYYYYYYY its on:2thumb: yea im also looking forward to meeting some of u, not that we'd know each other from adam, i purpose we all ge t shirts with our rfuk name on LMAO...... that'll be funny:lol2:


I would so wear a name badge  I bet cause my username is so generic, people Think I'm a 30 year old man lol.


----------



## sn8ks4life

RoyalBlood said:


> I would so wear a name badge  I bet cause my username is so generic, people Think I'm a 30 year old man lol.


LMAO, im gonna do it, name badge all day long and how old u then? im only 22 lol... if u add the two parts of your name together u get super lol


----------



## RoyalBlood

I'm an 18 year old girl 

And yeah my previous account wouldn't give me permission to post and no one got back to me so I had to create a completely new user name so I chose the two focuses of my future breeding projects  

Plus super balls are awesome IMO 8)


----------



## sn8ks4life

ah winner nice to meet a nice young women on here, how do u do today? lol, def gonna have to get some name badges now otherwise i wont know who to ask to the pub :lol2: and yes super balls are wicked!!!!:no1: cant wait till the expo, i wanna get another boa all my friends say i got enough as it is thou? b:censor:x is what i say, never have to many lol....


----------



## RoyalBlood

How charming  haha
Pub sounds cool! However my mums being my taxi so il have to see about that ):
I've already got like 4 new snakes coming so I really really shouldnt buy anything, but I'm gonna have a good old boggle to see if anything tickles my fancy anyway  haha


----------



## sn8ks4life

isit what snakes u got coming then? bet there gonna be lovely either way, and yea im getting the train there so i can have a drink afterwards would be nice to put faces to all these names thou wouldnt it... and im sure we can find something to tickle your fancy, especialy if they got royals and bloods there like they had at kempton:mf_dribble::lol2: oh and charming? dont know bout that:lol2:


----------



## RoyalBlood

I put them in my siggy but Im yet to collect a male black blood, female dwarf retic, bumblebee royal female and male Pastel. And oh my life if there are lesser platty royals or some sweet looking bloods or even another female tank mate for my corns, I'm gonna find it hard to Resist  
I need to get a rak built though arggg - one downside to
Being a woman, crap at DIY ):

Where are you coming from then?


----------



## sn8ks4life

im coming from Portsmouth, and no neither of us are scum!!!:lol2: and u got an expensive taste in snakes, bit like me only i never got the money for em cos i gotta pay out for my flat lol, but youll find loads there, at kempton they were selling adult female lavender strip corns for 70quid:gasp: almost bought one to go with my boy till i got my diamond x jungle, your new selection sounds so nice, so jealous lol.... oh and just cos your a women dont mean your rubbish at diy, just means you might need some help:whistling2::lol2: im chris by the way pleased to meet u.


----------



## FelixFelicis

This one seems fairly easy for me to get to, shall hopefully be coming along for a browse :2thumb:


----------



## beadfairy

Hi All
Yes show is deffo on tables selling fast now so anyone who has been sent a booking form dont leave it too late. 
Lyn


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

We wore name stickers last year :lol2: I'm either coming up on my own or with my brother. Staying in a travel lodge the night before, so if anyone else is doing the same and maybe we could all meet up before the show! :lol2:


----------



## RoyalBlood

sn8ks4life said:


> im coming from Portsmouth, and no neither of us are scum!!!:lol2: and u got an expensive taste in snakes, bit like me only i never got the money for em cos i gotta pay out for my flat lol, but youll find loads there, at kempton they were selling adult female lavender strip corns for 70quid:gasp: almost bought one to go with my boy till i got my diamond x jungle, your new selection sounds so nice, so jealous lol.... oh and just cos your a women dont mean your rubbish at diy, just means you might need some help:whistling2::lol2: im chris by the way pleased to meet u.


Haha nah thats cool.

My tastes are borderline realistic, but trust me I want a lot of snakes that are miles out of my price range!
Your collection looks awesome too 
And nah, i genuinly dont know how im gonna put a rack together lmao :lol2:
- Emily


----------



## Miss Lily

RoyalBlood said:


> I would so wear a name badge  I bet cause my username is so generic, people Think I'm a 30 year old man lol.


I wore a t-shirt with this photo on last year and will probably wear it again if I come over this year! Amy won last year's August POTM competition for me with this photo, bless her!










Me on the left


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Really looking forward to it. *hurry up pay day, so I can book stuff!*


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Are there any lockers or storage areas at the show? I'm staying over night and using public transport, so I'll have a bag with me that I won't really want to carry round the show all day!


----------



## sn8ks4life

RoyalBlood said:


> Haha nah thats cool.
> 
> My tastes are borderline realistic, but trust me I want a lot of snakes that are miles out of my price range!
> Your collection looks awesome too
> And nah, i genuinly dont know how im gonna put a rack together lmao :lol2:
> - Emily


yea im the same, only got stuff i could afford but blimey are there some lovely snakes out there, really wanna blood but the dwarf burms omg, cross it with your dwarf retic for dwarf bateaters:lol2: my collection aint to bad thou, got a red eyed tree frog on the way aswell youll have to come play with em one day there all lovely up for seeing your collection to, bloods are so pretty:flrt: im making a name badge at the weekend to LMAO.... see how crap it comes out right:s hopefully not to bad itll make me look like a child otherwise lol.. hope alls well today....


----------



## sn8ks4life

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Are there any lockers or storage areas at the show? I'm staying over night and using public transport, so I'll have a bag with me that I won't really want to carry round the show all day!


no but i think there might be a crèche area for the animals you've bought...


----------



## olliehullboy

Hello,

Just found this thread and I would like to ask for a bit more information. 

What time do the doors open and close. 
How much will entry be for non-members. 

Looking forward to this show as we only live in Tidworth, so it's only a short drive. 

Thank you.


----------



## MissRosyBoa

oh wow i didnt know portsmouth had a reptile show , i'm new to the fancy and i would love to come along for a look see..do i need to be a member of something or is it open to the public.........


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I will no longer be able to attend  My brother was supposed to be splitting the cost of the hotel etc.. but now he's not going. So it'll cost me £100 to come up, leaving me with hardly any money for the show... well less money than I wanted to take


----------



## Fizzit

MissRosyBoa said:


> oh wow i didnt know portsmouth had a reptile show , i'm new to the fancy and i would love to come along for a look see..do i need to be a member of something or is it open to the public.........


Open to Public :2thumb:


----------



## MissRosyBoa

Fizzit said:


> Open to Public :2thumb:


excellent i hope to be there its on my doorstep .....do you have the Date so i can pencil it in 

also what goes on there?????? , are there things for sale.....is it a "show" and how likey am i to max out my cards if i bring them lmao :lol2:


----------



## Fizzit

MissRosyBoa said:


> excellent i hope to be there its on my doorstep .....do you have the Date so i can pencil it in
> 
> also what goes on there?????? , are there things for sale.....is it a "show" and how likey am i to max out my cards if i bring them lmao :lol2:


Hello, 

Yeah its the 23rd oct I think. It's on the sticky post about 2011 meets. 

It's a breeders meeting so there hopefully will be lots of lovely things to buy there.

I know I've already started saving for it.


----------



## MissRosyBoa

Fizzit said:


> Hello,
> 
> Yeah its the 23rd oct I think. It's on the sticky post about 2011 meets.
> 
> It's a breeders meeting so there hopefully will be lots of lovely things to buy there.
> 
> I know I've already started saving for it.


oh wow i'm really excited now, i hope to be able to make and and see (possibly hold) loads of different reptiles and meet some people......if i'd have know this show was coming i would have waitied a little longer to see if i can get my snake at the show....... i can see i am going to have to leave my card at home lol, am gonna start putting some money by too 

i hope to meet you all there.....please be gentle with me i'm a total reptile newb :blush:......pick up my first snake friday, a rosy boa of course lol but am already hooked on snakes and have my eye on a lavender motley corn and a gorgeouse but very feisty hognose at my local reptile store :flrt: i've ALWAYS wanted a chameleon and an igauna too


----------



## Pete Q

Bump : victory:


----------



## sn8ks4life

yea not even a month left dont think im gonna be able to buy anything at the show thou, got a chameleon today, whole set up and everything free, but i gotta spend a fortune on the poor blighter, love it in a pet shop cos i get loads for free but they always need lots of dollar spending on them....


----------



## selina20

We shall be there with both kiddies. I was preggers last year lol. Mainly going to see people but shall be on the hunt for the wierd and wonderful


----------



## sn8ks4life

selina20 said:


> We shall be there with both kiddies. I was preggers last year lol. Mainly going to see people but shall be on the hunt for the wierd and wonderful


atleast u can make it this year aye u wearing a name badge to? cant wait to meet peeps:2thumb:


----------



## Fizzit

Ok I do have one question for event organisers. Someone at the Essex show mentioned they charged entry for his kids. Which could be quite pricey for family of 4. What's the price for entry at this one?


----------



## selina20

sn8ks4life said:


> atleast u can make it this year aye u wearing a name badge to? cant wait to meet peeps:2thumb:


I was there last year just almost passed out on one of the tables haha. I dont have a name badge but im hard to miss with 2 kids and an other half whos bright ginger haha


----------



## Pete Q

Fizzit said:


> Ok I do have one question for event organisers. Someone at the Essex show mentioned they charged entry for his kids. Which could be quite pricey for family of 4. What's the price for entry at this one?


Will be Open from 10.00am – 4.00pm​For those showing valid membership cards of PRAS or a Club/Society which is affiliated or allianced with the FBH​​Entrance fees will be £2.50 Adults £2.00 Concessions
For members of the public Entrance fees 
£3.00 Adults £2.50 Concessions​


----------



## Pete Q

Great venue this, nice big hall, cafe up stairs, parking.
Your all :welcome:


----------



## Miss Lily

Last year was my first ever show. I can't wait till this year's! :2thumb: Really enjoyed it, plus it's great to see species that I wouldn't normally get to see!


----------



## Jemcook

Is the show on sunday the 23rd? What time does the doors open to the public? :mf_dribble:


----------



## Pete Q

Jemcook said:


> Is the show on sunday the 23rd? What time does the doors open to the public? :mf_dribble:


Yes and 10am.


----------



## Pete Q

PRAS have been around for over 30 years, interesting fact, and a bump.


----------



## Draco

we will be there as its close. Not realy looking to buy anything just having a good noisy.:2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

Pete Q said:


> PRAS have been around for over 30 years, interesting fact, and a bump.




Do you know if theres any tables left tried pming beadfairy but havent got a reply as yet

cheers
Richie


----------



## Pete Q

richie.b said:


> Do you know if theres any tables left tried pming beadfairy but havent got a reply as yet
> 
> cheers
> Richie


Hi Richie, have you got their phone number or email? they don't often come on the forum.


----------



## richie.b

Pete Q said:


> Hi Richie, have you got their phone number or email? they don't often come on the forum.



Hi Pete
i should have it from last year but cant find it so emailed form this forum.
Can you pm me the email or email them if you understandbly dont want to give it out

cheers
Richie


----------



## Pete Q

richie.b said:


> Hi Pete
> i should have it from last year but cant find it so emailed form this forum.
> Can you pm me the email or email them if you understandbly dont want to give it out
> 
> cheers
> Richie


The very first post on this thread has the email address.


----------



## beadfairy

Hi Everyone
May I just say thanks to Pete for keeping things going on here, Thanks Pete. 
We have at this moment as I type this 10 tables left so not bad guys got there in the end after a very slow start.
Right to answer a few questions that keep cropping up.
Yes it is open to the public.
Open from 10 to 4.
Entry costs for members Adults £2.50 children over 5 £2.00
None members Adults £3.00 children over 5 £2.50
There is a cash machine but they do not carry a large ammounts of cash in it.
I think that is most of the questions that I have seen I hope this helps.
Lyn


----------



## MissRosyBoa

i'm so inhumanly excited i cant wait it will be my first ever reptile show..........i hope some one's there with some Rosy Boas, lol


----------



## 66921

OK I am officially coming!


----------



## chrism

When do we get table info Lyn?


----------



## beadfairy

You need to email me [email protected] we only have 8 tables left now. Also dont for get you do need to be a member of a club to hire a table. 
Lyn


----------



## Pete Q

beadfairy said:


> Hi Everyone
> May I just say thanks to Pete for keeping things going on here, Thanks Pete.
> We have at this moment as I type this 10 tables left so not bad guys got there in the end after a very slow start.
> Right to answer a few questions that keep cropping up.
> Yes it is open to the public.
> Open from 10 to 4.
> Entry costs for members Adults £2.50 children over 5 £2.00
> None members Adults £3.00 children over 5 £2.50
> There is a cash machine but they do not carry a large ammounts of cash in it.
> I think that is most of the questions that I have seen I hope this helps.
> Lyn


Hey no probs. :welcome:


----------



## stagecko

*Dates for 2012*

Any dates for 2012 yet


----------

